# Verizon Galaxy S4 5.0.1 OF1 O/S



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

ok guys and girls, hackers and programmers I need a little help, I have a unlocked Verizon Galaxy S4 and I really wanna root it and get rid of all the Verizon stuff since I'm on straight talk, but so far not even XDA has a root out for OF1, does anybody have any ideas on how I can do it short of completely wipein it and installing 4.4.4?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you see this Root on OF1 | Verizon Samsung Galaxy S 4 | XDA Forums


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

No I didn't thank you 
Last thing on XDA I( saw was kingroot which doesn't work on mine


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope it does what you need.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yea I do too, I don't root my phone so I can do illegal things, I just root my phone so I can run certain apps that wont work right otherwise


----------

